# Got the Preliminary OFA results



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So I got Riot's official prelim results. He got "Fair" on hips but only one of his elbows passed, just as the vet had suspected. His right elbow has class I degenerative joint disease. We have already been giving him joint supplements, which is what the vet suggested. So not much else to do, except get his xrayed again at the full 2 years. Hoping that his hips stay on the non-hip dysplasia side :crossfing

Not great news, but not bad news either!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the elbows. Will keep our fingers crossed for his final hips to be passing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bummer about the elbow. Fair is still normal, so hopefully they won't change, for the worse, but rather for the better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riot*

Riot is a beautiful boy-hoping elbows stay the same.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry about the elbows . Did you put him under for the films? Positioning and sedation from what I heard can make a big difference in films.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OFA takes sedation or not into account when they read the films... mine have always been under and I have had 5 pairs of clear elbows, 2 FAIRS, and 3 GOODS....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have you talked to your vet about adequan injections, which you can do at home? They might be very protective for his elbows.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I wanted to mention that I know of a dog that was borderline prelim but was passing at final evaluation. Placement and veterinary experience are key. When it is time for Gibbs' hips and elbows he will go to Dr. Davis in OH, or atleast to Hutch! One of the two!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot was fully sedated for the x-rays. I wanted them to get the best films they could. I'm really hoping that his elbows don't change when we x-ray again at 2 years. 



hotel4dogs said:


> have you talked to your vet about adequan injections, which you can do at home? They might be very protective for his elbows.


I haven't. We have been giving him Dosequin tablets for a few months now. The vet said that we should probably give those for the rest of his life. I will ask about the injections at our next appointment. Price may be a factor for us right now thoughl... 

I think as long as he isn't lame, we should be good to keep training and having business as usual. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you give the shots yourself, they're about $10 a shot. Initially he will probably get 2 a week for 2 weeks, then 1 a week for 2 weeks, then every other week, and then a maintenance dose of 1 a month.
If your vet okays it, PM me for where I get mine and the prices etc.




mlopez said:


> Riot was fully sedated for the x-rays. I wanted them to get the best films they could. I'm really hoping that his elbows don't change when we x-ray again at 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of mine are prophylactically raised on dasuquin. One of my friends has a 7 year old Rottie with a Grade I elbow and it doesn't bother him a bit. I have used adequan on one of my original retrievers as well as a client's dog and it does help. If dasuquin seems to be helping that is probably enough for now..


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> All of mine are prophylactically raised on dasuquin. One of my friends has a 7 year old Rottie with a Grade I elbow and it doesn't bother him a bit. I have used adequan on one of my original retrievers as well as a client's dog and it does help. If dasuquin seems to be helping that is probably enough for now..


Thanks Janice. He was lame on and off as a puppy but hasn't been since, except for one episode few months ago. I guess I should start buying the Dasuquin in bulk  I will keep an eye on him and see if he shows any signs of lameness. He's going full speed right now!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about that Marie 

I know a few unilateral grade 1 elbows and have no problems, I even know a few who do agility with no problems. I am not saying you should ignore it, but there are plenty of dogs out there that are not symptomatic! I have a long sheet I got from a vet a few years ago with joint supplements, I will try and find it...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maria sorry Riots results were not better but you had your suspicions. I want to second the adequan thought. I give both Belle and Teddi adequan. I do monthly for now, I may up Belle more frequently as she is having some difficulty now. Teddi has been on since she was two. It does help slow progression of joint issues, and keeps the joint more lubricated, and slows the degradation of the joint fluid. 

Keep exercise regular and moderate and you will do just fine. Keep extreme exercise days to a minimum.


----------

